
Show HN: Conceptualizing health and illness through word embeddings - osmode
https://smmc.pythonanywhere.com/wordvec
======
dang
Url changed from
[https://omarmetwally.wordpress.com/2016/03/05/conceptualizin...](https://omarmetwally.wordpress.com/2016/03/05/conceptualizing-
health-and-illness-through-word-embeddings/), which points to this.

